# ¡Ala mierda!



## Anatema31

¿Qué opinan sobre la construcción de esta interjección? En Perú, que yo sepa al menos, se usa mucho para sazonar el habla. Es como "_Holy shit!_", para expresar conmoción, y en algunos casos hasta indignación. Pero en español su escritura siempre es complicada porque no hay una versión oficializada.

Sin embargo, opino que "¡Ala mierda!" es lo más cercano que llegaremos a eso, porque según la RAE:



> ala
> 1. interj. hala.



y



> hala
> Tb. ala, alá.
> 2. interj. U. para mostrar sorpresa.



mientras que



> mierda
> 9. interj. malson. Expresa contrariedad o indignación.



Entonces la construcción si podría cumplir en expresar la emoción deseada.

A su vez, me parece que esta construcción es más correcta que aquellas discutidas en este hilo, sobre todo porque escribir esta interjección como "A la mierda" garantiza su confusión, porque según la RAE esta combinación ya existe como locución, y significa una cosa totalmente diferente:



> a la mierda
> 1. loc. adv. malson. a paseo. Enviar, mandar a la mierda.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Eso de "Ala mierda" no lo había visto u oído jamás; y no creo que sea correcto o que signifique algo... Al menos, por estas tierras.

Saludos


----------



## Anatema31

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Eso de "Ala mierda" no lo había visto u oído jamás; y no creo que sea correcto o que signifique algo... Al menos, por estas tierras.
> 
> Saludos


Siempre tuve la impresión de que la expresión era usada principalmente en Hispanoamérica. Si aquel fuera el caso, no me sorprende que no la hayas escuchado. O quizás sólo sea un peruanismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo sí que lo he oído en el norte de España para denotar sorpresa o contrariedad, por ejemplo. En mi opinión, se escribe separado: *¡a la mierda!*

Un saludo


----------



## S.V.

En la pronunciación, puedes tener_ *a*__ la __*mier*__da_, _ *a*_ _la_ _*ma*__dre,_ etc. Aún sería la del diccionario, pero con otra acepción. Luego con algún adjetivo, _a la_ _____*ísima__ mierda_.  _Ed._ Al parecer también ahí:



> Este esquema es válido y recurrente en expresiones para manifestar desagrado o rechazo: «a la madre» / «a la mecha» / «al carajo» / «a la mierda». Tenga en cuenta que frecuentemente se usan con los verbos «mandar» e «irse».



En algún contexto con ambas, _al _y _a la_, compruebas que le pertenece el artículo.


----------



## carlarealme

Anatema31 said:


> ¿Qué opinan sobre la construcción de esta interjección? En Perú, que yo sepa al menos, se usa mucho para sazonar el habla. Es como "_Holy shit!_", para expresar conmoción, y en algunos casos hasta indignación. Pero en español su escritura siempre es complicada porque no hay una versión oficializada.
> 
> Sin embargo, opino que "¡Ala mierda!" es lo más cercano que llegaremos a eso, porque según la RAE:
> 
> 
> 
> y
> 
> 
> 
> mientras que
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces la construcción si podría cumplir en expresar la emoción deseada.
> 
> A su vez, me parece que esta construcción es más correcta que aquellas discutidas en este hilo, sobre todo porque escribir esta interjección como "A la mierda" garantiza su confusión, porque según la RAE esta combinación ya existe como locución, y significa una cosa totalmente diferente:


Ah, la mierda, porque se trata de una sorpresa, no?


----------



## Lamarimba

A potrear el idioma algunos le llaman evolución y no se qué de una lengua viva. Ay dios.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lamarimba said:


> A potrear el idioma algunos le llaman evolución y no se qué de una lengua viva. Ay dios.


Pero la expresión es bien castiza para expresar contrariedad, ¿no? Separada, obviamente.  

Imagina un camarero con una bandeja llena de bebidas que de pronto tropieza y lo tira todo. El tipo exclama "¡a la mierda!", como diciendo "no me puede estar pasando esto".

¿No se oye por el sur?

Saludos


----------



## S.V.

En alguna pared de Pompeya, _Ut merdās edātis, quī scrīpserās sōpiōnīs_, y nada hay nuevo debajo del sol._ _


----------



## Lamarimba

Lurrezko said:


> ¿No se oye por el sur?


Por el sur se oye _de tó_, Lurrezko. Pero ya puestos yo lo escribiría_ alamierda_, por qué no.


----------



## Anatema31

Lamarimba said:


> yo lo escribiría_ *alamierda*_, por qué no.


Sinceramente no está nada mal... De hecho es así como algunos lo dicen por aquí. Por eso es que no quería escribirlo "A la mierda". Cuando alguien aquí dice "A la mierda", con obvia separación de vocablos, yo lo entiendo como "mandar las cosas al diablo", como decir "Fuck it". Pero cuando uno dice "Ala mierda", o incluso "Alamierda" (porque la articulación es tan inmediata en algunas instancias que se escucha como una sola palabra), yo lo entiendo como una interjección de shock.

Incluso "Ala, mierda" puede ser apropiado, porque ambas palabras dadas las circunstancias significan lo mismo; simplemente se las junta para amplificar la expresión. Pero evité la coma porque en el habla raramente se escucha una pausa entre ambas palabras.


----------



## Agró

Hace años se hizo famoso un incidente del actor Fernando Fernán Gómez que he recordado gracias a esta consulta.
"¡Váyase a la mierda! ¡A la mierda!" Enlazo aquí la página de resultados. Si alguien quiere ver y oír el vídeo, tendrá que teclear "Fernando Fernán Gómez A la mierda" (en YT, ya se sabe).

Es la única forma que conozco y me parece que tiene toda la lógica del mundo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Anatema31 said:


> Incluso "Ala, mierda" puede ser apropiado, porque ambas palabras dadas las circunstancias significan lo mismo; simplemente se las junta para amplificar la expresión. Pero evité la coma porque en el habla raramente se escucha una pausa entre ambas palabras.


A veces, en ciertos registros y con intención graciosa, escribimos unidas las palabras de exclamaciones coloquiales malsonantes que se dicen muy rápido: *cagüenlaputa*, *cagüentó*. Forges, un famoso dibujante de humor español, solía incluso comerse algunas sílabas: *¡Gensanta!* (por ¡Virgen santa!). Pero, aparte de estos casos, la idea de conectar por escrito las palabras que se unen en el habla apresurada tiene poco sentido, según yo lo veo.


----------



## Anatema31

Lurrezko said:


> la idea de conectar por escrito las palabras que se unen en el habla apresurada tiene poco sentido, según yo lo veo.


¿Pero qué es la lengua, después de todo, si no un medio con el cual expresar significado? Dos o más palabras, antes separadas, ahora unidas trasmiten un significado único. Si bien según las reglas es incorrecto unirlas, el significado es acarreado. ¿No es eso todo lo que importa?

Con el pasar del tiempo el dialecto evoluciona, hasta el punto en que la mayoría se niega a volver a escribir dichas palabras separadas, porque juntas en la escritura se asemejan más a la articulación real. El lenguaje debe ser flexible. Hay tantas palabras que son combinaciones de dos palabras, cuyas existencias no tienen mejor justificación que la costumbre en el habla y la conveniencia, y aún así las aceptamos.


----------



## jorgema

Mi experiencia con esta interjección es que se pronuncia generalmente en dos palabras, nunca como una sola, y a menudo (cuando se expresa sorpresa) haciendo énfasis en la primera sílaba, a veces alargándola. De hecho, mucho más común es la forma simple_ ¡hala!_ 
A pesar de lo que diga el twit de la RAE, no me parece que se pueda confundir con la locución "¡a la mierda!", que se usa en contextos distintos y se pronuncia muy rápido, casi como una sola palabra, (como en los ejemplos de las otras exclamaciones que mencionó Lurrezko) y con el énfasis en _-mier-_.


----------



## S.V.

A LA mierda...

Si la pegada no me transmite nada.


----------



## Rocko!

Separado es completamente normal.


----------



## Xiscomx

Mi interpretación es radicalmente distinta en cuanto a la versión escrita. Así la transcribiría yo:
—_¡Hala! ¡Mierda!_​puesto que la oral resulta altamente ambigua por perderse la relación biunívoca entre los sonidos del habla y su representación escrita.
Por mi parte, la he oído y la he usado, aunque, a decir verdad, esta última poco. También la he leído, pero con distinta compaña, sustituyendo la malsonancia por otra peor o por un malogrado eufemismo. En este caso, se trata de separar clara y fonéticamente dos exclamaciones: la primera expresa extrañeza ante un hecho considerado desmesurado y la segunda el desencanto y enfado que produce.

Una de las veces que la usé fue cuando tuve que cambiar el pañal a mi hijo Manolito. Yo ya estaba trajeado y mi esposa estaba terminando de acicalarse para ir a la iglesia a bautizarlo. Ya lo tenía agarrado de los tobillos para pasarle el pañal limpio, cuando, con complaciente sonrisa y júbilo, me bautizó él a mí. Ahí, con asombro y coraje contenido, exclamé mi _¡Hala! ¡Mierda! ¡La madre que le parió!_
Mi esposa se tomó con cachondeo y guasa las dos primeras partes, pero la última trajo retintín. Terminamos riendo los tres a tutiplén.


----------



## franzjekill

En mi zona, _¡A la mierda!_ para denotar sorpresa es pan de todos los días. Incluso puede tratarse de una sorpresa por algo positivo.


----------



## Circunflejo

¡A la mierda toda variación ortográfica de a la mierda!


----------



## jilar

Anatema31 said:


> Cuando alguien aquí dice "A la mierda", con obvia separación de vocablos, yo lo entiendo como "mandar las cosas al diablo", como decir "Fuck it". Pero cuando uno dice "Ala mierda", o incluso "Alamierda" (porque la articulación es tan inmediata en algunas instancias que se escucha como una sola palabra), yo lo entiendo como una interjección de shock.


Sucede que interpretas la misma expresión, que no es más que ¡A la mierda!, de dos maneras diferentes por darse en situaciones diferentes. Y así puede tener significados un tanto diferentes según esas situaciones.
En ciertos casos se entiende como tú entiendes  /a la mierda/ de forma separada, es decir, que le dices a otra persona que se vaya a la mierda... porque te está molestando o por cualquier otra razón.
En el caso particular por el que preguntas parece que no se dice a nadie en concreto (por lo tanto no puede tener el sentido de antes, obvio) sino como expresión sin más, ya sea por lo que viste (igual que puedes exclamar ¡la virgen! y no hay ninguna que intervenga en el suceso por el cual te sorprendes. Esto no hace que para el caso donde quieres informar de que estás viendo a la Virgen(María) tengas que escribirlo de otra forma,  porque en este caso también exclamarías ¡la Virgen!, seguramente acompañando tu expresión con una señal hacia donde la estás viebdo) o por lo qie sea.

Si escribiéramos tal cual hablamos no habría razón para poner espacios entre palabras. La escritura, por tanto, ordena los conceptos y es por eso que debemos tener unas reglas o pautas al hacerlo.

¡A la mierda! Sin más complicación. Sea dicho rápido, lento... o en la situación qie quieras.

Sobre la interjección "ala", prefiero mil veces antes la forma con H. "Ala" tiene otras acepciones que podrían confundir. Y tengo claro que sobre la que preguntas no es este caso. De serlo, como se añade otra (mierda), sería decir dos interjecciones: como mínimo debería haber una coma entre ambas, aunque lo más habitual sería escribir cada una de ellas entre sus signos de exclamación propios ( ¡Hala! ¡Mierda! )

P.D. Ayudaría que pusieras un pequeño diálogo, para ver la situación donde se puede dar esa expresión tan típica por tu entorno.


----------



## Anatema31

> Sobre la interjección "ala", prefiero mil veces antes la forma con H.


Entiendo por qué ese sería el caso. Creo que, al menos en España, se prefiere _hala _sobre _ala_. Aquí (Perú) nadie lo escribe _hala_, si no _ala_, por eso decanto por esta opción.

Pero eso es lo de menos, es materia de preferencia y sencillamente reemplazable. La verdadera razón por la que hago uso de _ala _en vez de "a la" es porque en el escenario en donde escribo la interjección, "a la mierda" puede ser igualmente interpretado de ambas formas, tanto como la interjección de sorpresa como la locución de resignación. Por economía de palabras (no verme forzado a explicar en la prosa cual de ambas estoy queriendo decir) y evitar confusiones entre ambas frases, diferencio la interjección con el _ala_, que de una forma u otra, correcta o coloquialmente, ya se usa bastante por aquí y es identificable. Lástima que no resuene en toda el habla hispana. Eso simplificaría las cosas.

Por otro lado, si bien reconozco la pertinencia de "¡Hala! ¡Mierda!", por cuestiones de transmitir la rápida cadencia con la que hablan mis personajes, prefiero escribirlo "¡Ala mierda!". Posible cuestión de acentos. Creo que al menos en literatura uno puede tomarse ciertas libertades.


----------



## Xiscomx

Anatema31 said:


> Creo que al menos en literatura uno puede tomarse ciertas libertades.


¡Faltaría más, pero hasta cierto punto!


Anatema31 said:


> La verdadera razón por la que hago uso de _ala _en vez de "a la" es porque en el escenario en donde escribo la interjección, "a la mierda" puede ser igualmente interpretado de ambas formas, tanto como la interjección de sorpresa como la locución de resignación.


Lo siento por ti, pero no creo que _¡A la mierda!_ y ¡Ala mierda! sean igualmente identificables en su versión escrita ya que la segunda, tal cual, carece de significado, lo que significa "intraducible", pero... ¿quién sabe?, quizá haya alguien por esos mundos con las aptitudes suficientes y necesarias para interpretarlas.
Feliz mes.


----------



## Ballenero

Cabe la posibilidad de que en realidad sea:* ¡ah! ¡la mierda!*


----------



## lagartija68

Anatema31 said:


> De hecho es así como algunos lo dicen por aquí.


a + artículo + sustantivo, siempre se pronuncia todo junto porque tanto la preposición como el artículo son átonos, y no por eso se escriben pegados al sustantivo.


----------



## Anatema31

lagartija68 said:


> a + artículo + sustantivo, siempre se pronuncia todo junto porque tanto la preposición como el artículo son átonos, y no por eso se escriben pegados al sustantivo.


Pero es que yo no me refiero a "a la". Aquí dicen (y escriben) _ala. _Ala es una palabra oficial. "¡Ala!", como decir "¡Guau!", o "¡Hala!" en España, supongo.

"¡Ala!", de por sí ya sirve para expresar sorpresa. Pero aquí se la amplifica siguiéndola con _mierda_, como dándole un carácter de shock a la sorpresa_._



> ala (2)
> 1. interj. hala.
> 
> hala
> Tb. ala, alá.
> 2. interj. U. para mostrar sorpresa.



Por eso, si de algo estoy seguro, es que en esta expresión no va "a la". Aparte de que "a la mierda" ya significa otra cosa  totalmente diferente.


----------



## Lurrezko

Anatema31 said:


> Por eso, si de algo estoy seguro, es que en esta expresión no va "a la". Aparte de que "a la mierda" ya significa otra cosa totalmente diferente.


Me cuesta entender entonces por qué entras a consultar una construcción si nada de lo que digamos te va a hacer cambiar de opinión. Quizá nos intentas convencer tú a nosotros. Conmigo tienes poco éxito. 

Un saludo


----------



## Anatema31

Lurrezko said:


> Me cuesta entender entonces por qué entras a consultar una construcción si nada de lo que digamos te va a hacer cambiar de opinión.


Por el contrario, he encontrado algunas alternativas igualmente válidas a la mía, como "¡Hala! ¡Mierda!". Aún así, sigo decantando por la mía por motivos ya expresados, muchos de ellos subjetivos. Todavía no siento haber llegado a una conclusión. Aunque entenderé si esta no se da. Es una interjección peliaguda 

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Anatema31 said:


> Creo que al menos en literatura uno puede tomarse ciertas libertades.


Las que quieras, por supuesto; pero para permitirse licencias hay que tener talento. 
Lo tuyo, en cambio -y lo digo con todo respeto- es _confundir el culo con las témporas_.


----------



## Anatema31

Calambur said:


> Las que quieras, por supuesto; pero para permitirse licencias hay que tener talento.
> Lo tuyo, en cambio -y lo digo con todo respeto- es _confundir el culo con las témporas_.


Pues ahí sí me agarraste. No tengo idea que son las témporas 😅 Posiblemente haya confundido uno que otro culo en mi camino.


----------



## Xiscomx

Anatema31 said:


> "¡Ala!", de por sí ya sirve para expresar sorpresa. Pero aquí se la amplifica siguiéndola con _mierda_, como dándole un carácter de shock a la sorpresa_._


Me pregunto de dónde sacas que _¡mierda! _actúa como un intensificador de _sorpresa; _nada más lejos de la realidad:

¡ala! ~ ¡ale! que a la vez son iguales a ¡hala! y a ¡hale! y además todas tienen el mismo significado y uso.

Según el MM se emplean indistintamente: 1. para animar, 2. para echar a alguien de un sitio, 3. para mostrar fastidio, 4. para mostrar impresión por una cosa exagerada.

Según el DLE se emplean indistintamente: 1. para infundir aliento o meter prisa, 2. para mostrar sorpresa, 3. para llamar, 4. para denotar la persistencia en una marcha. U. repetida.

Según el DWR se emplean indistintamente: 1. para mostrar sorpresa ante una exageración, 2. para infundir ánimo o aliento.

Según la GEL se emplean indistintamente: 1. para dar prisa o infundir ánimo: _¡Hala! ¡A asomarte! ¡A asomarte, córcholis! _(M. Mihura), 2. Para llamar, 3. _¡Hala! ¡Hala!, _expresa la continuidad de una acción_._

Quizá pudiera servirte de ayuda fijarte en los dos usos ejemplares que escenifica la GEL en el punto 1 y 3: las interjecciones utilizadas en cada expresión van separadas con sus respectivos signos exclamativos.

Ahora, retomando el hilo de la cuestión, añado que nunca una variación cualquiera de la interjección _¡hala!_ hace buenas migas con _¡mierda!_ por incompatibilidad de carácteres.

El MM dice del vocablo _¡mierda!: _Exclamación de gran disgusto o enfado.

El DLE: Expresa contrariedad o indignación.

El DWR: Expresa enfado o frustración.

Luego, al escribirlo como tú pretendes _¡Ala mierda!_, juntos y apretujados, ¿cómo puede llegar a interpretar el lector que lo que realmente quieres expresar es _¡Qué sorpresa más mierda!  _Que es lo que yo interpreto que quieres decir, de no ser así, explícamelo de otra forma, por favor.


----------



## jilar

Anatema31 said:


> porque en el escenario en donde escribo la interjección


Seguimos esperando. Hablo en plural porque yo ya te sugerí que aportases eso, pero es que lo piden las reglas y, de ese modo, estimo que facilitaría a todos comprender en qué situación estamos.

De momento yo soy incapaz de pensar en una situación donde alguien responda ¡Ala/Hala mierda! (Escrito de esta forma es totalmente incorrecto, sería como pretender escribir ¡Ah caray mierda recórcholis...! O cualquier secuencia junta de interjecciones que tienen su propio significado, y por este motivo se escriben separadas (en otra exclamación, mejor que poniendo una coma entre ellas. El espacio no sirve aquí).


----------



## lagartija68

Hay además un problema de acentuación. Mientras "a la" apoya su acento en la palabra siguiente, como en "A la MIERda" (reduplicando varias veces la r, en mi variante al menos, si es posible). En" ¡Ala! ¡Mierda!", la interjección tiene su propio acento en la primera sílaba.


----------



## Lurrezko

lagartija68 said:


> Hay además un problema de acentuación. Mientras "a la" apoya su acento en la palabra siguiente, como en "A la MIERda" (reduplicando varias veces la r, en mi variante al menos, si es posible). En" ¡Ala! ¡Mierda!", la interjección tiene su propio acento en la primera sílaba.


No puedo estar más de acuerdo. La prosodia de *¡Hala! ¡Mierda!* (con la variante ortográfica que se quiera) no puede ser más diferente, me cuesta trabajo entender cómo se puede confundir una con la otra entre nativos.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Anatema31 said:


> Entiendo por qué ese sería el caso. Creo que, al menos en España, se prefiere *hala *sobre _ala_. Aquí (Perú) nadie lo escribe _hala_, *si no* _ala_, por eso decanto por esta opción.


DPD: *sino*
*3.* No debe confundirse la conjunción adversativa _sino_ antes descrita con _si no,_ secuencia formada por la conjunción _si_ (→ si) seguida del adverbio de negación _no_ (→ no): _«¿Y quién se lo dirá, si no lo hace usted?»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 20.2.95); _«Tu actitud conmigo es bastante rara, si no insultante: me tratas como a un niño»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]); _«No sé si no es mejor que fracase este encuentro»_ (Plaza _Cerrazón_ [Ur. 1980]). El segundo elemento de la secuencia —la negación _no_— es tónico, frente a la atonicidad de la conjunción adversativa _sino_.


Anatema31 said:


> El lenguaje debe ser flexible. Hay tantas palabras que son combinaciones de dos palabras, cuyas existencias no tienen mejor justificación que la costumbre en el habla y la conveniencia, y *aún así* las aceptamos.





Anatema31 said:


> Por el contrario, he encontrado algunas alternativas igualmente válidas a la mía, como "¡Hala! ¡Mierda!". *Aún as**í*, sigo decantando por la mía por motivos ya expresados, muchos de ellos subjetivos.


DUE: *aun así*. Expresión adverbial de significado adversativo, ya que expresa oposición entre el resultado real de la circunstancia expresada por «así» y el que podría esperarse de ella: ‘Aun así no llegáis a tiempo’. Puede invertirse la construcción haciendo negativa la primera oración y afirmativa la segunda, sin que varíe el significado: ‘Ni aun así llegáis a tiempo’. 

Tengo la impresión de que sucede lo mismo con "¡Ala mierda!". 

Saludos,


----------



## Anatema31

lagartija68 said:


> En" ¡Ala! ¡Mierda!", la interjección tiene su propio acento en la primera sílaba.





Lurrezko said:


> La prosodia de *¡Hala! ¡Mierda!* (con la variante ortográfica que se quiera) no puede ser más diferente, me cuesta trabajo entender cómo se puede confundir una con la otra entre nativos.



Precisamente. La pronunciación es muy diferente y por ello ambas frases nunca se confunden en el habla cotidiana. Donde se presentan las dificultades es en su versión escrita, al menos que estemos hablando de un audiolibro. En un libro normal:


"A la mierda" es problemático porque puede ser puede ser malentendido por la locución que significa mandar algo a la mierda, en vez de la interjección de sorpresa. Algunos argumentan que este no podría ser el caso, porque el contexto podría ayudar al lector a determinar cuál de ambas estoy empleando, la locución o la interjección. Sin embargo, en el contexto particular en el que escribo la frase, ambas frases encajan en la situación.

Y aparte, la frase que por aquí conocemos gira en torno a "Ala". Algunas veces decimos "Ala", otras "Ala mierda". Que la combinación sea gramaticalmente correcta, es el menor de nuestros problemas.


"¡Ala! ¡Mierda!" (o "¡Hala! ¡Mierda!" para otros) es correcta; sin embargo, no expresa el ritmo con el que mis personajes y las personas de por aquí hablamos. "¡Ala! ¡Mierda!" da a entender que existe una pausa entre "Ala" y "Mierda", cuando en el habla jamás la ha habido. Yo quiero que el lector: 1. no pueda confundir la frase, y 2. al leerla, la diga es su mente con el mismo ritmo con el que mi personaje.
Yo he encontrado que "¡Ala mierda!" cumple esas dos funciones, al menos para mí, pese a las concesiones.

Acotación: ¿Sería más correcto "¡Ala, mierda!", con la coma entre ambos?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Anatema31 said:


> Acotación: ¿Sería más correcto "¡Ala, mierda!", con la coma entre ambos


Eso es lo que han estado diciendo más arriba. Sigue siendo extraño pero, al menos, estaría correctamente puntuado.

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Es un hilo magnífico porque el título concuerda con el estado de ánimo de quien lo lee entero. 

Saludos


----------



## Anatema31

Tal cual 🤣. Sinceramente, estimaba el bombardeo de los moderadores para hace mucho.

Me atribuyo la culpa. Pensé que buscaba la construcción correctísima de la interjección, cuando lo que buscaba en realidad era una que encajara en mi novela. Si buscamos la construcción más correcta, yo personalmente me quedo con "¡Hala! ¡Mierda!".

Disculpen todos por la molestia.


----------



## Circunflejo

Anatema31 said:


> Pensé que buscaba la construcción correctísima de la interjección, cuando lo que buscaba en realidad era una que encajara en mi novela.


Lo que buscabas en realidad era que apoyáramos tu propuesta, pero no te ha ido muy bien.


----------



## Anatema31

Circunflejo said:


> Lo que buscabas en realidad era que apoyáramos tu propuesta, pero no te ha ido muy bien.


Bueno, tampoco iría tan lejos como para apropiarme de la construcción. Es la que se viene hablando y escribiendo por aquí desde que nací, y posiblemente muchas décadas antes. Por eso les pregunté su opinión, sabiendo que mayormente recibiría respuestas de personas fuera de mi país, y de las cuales rescato, eso sí, que o no la conocían o no están de acuerdo con ella. Yo, en cambio, encuentro desde mi perspectiva las razones de escribirla así, más allá de las coloquiales, y personalmente hasta estoy de acuerdo con su construcción, a falta de una versión "oficial".


----------



## Ballenero

La expresión que buscas es
_¡Ah, la mierda!_​Se usa en los países entre Argentina y Ecuador.
Ya lo habían dicho.


Anatema31 said:


> aquellas discutidas en este hilo,





carlarealme said:


> Ah, la mierda, porque se trata de una sorpresa, no?





Ballenero said:


> __


----------



## Rocko!

Anatema31 said:


> respuestas de personas fuera de mi país


Tal vez solamente sea un asunto de pronunciación. Es normal que la coma obligatoria en “_hola, Juan_” sea omitida por la mayoría de las personas porque se piensa que representa una pausa que no hacemos al hablar rápido, así: _hola juan_. Pero la coma la ponen de todas maneras los que sí conocen algo o mucho de ortografía, sin importar la falta de pausa en la pronunciación. ¿No te estaría confundiendo una pronunciación sin pausa que hace que “_a la_” suene como “_ala_”?


----------



## Calambur

Ballenero said:


> La expresión que buscas es
> _¡Ah, la mierda!_​Se usa en los países entre Argentina y Ecuador.
> Ya lo habían dicho.


Es verdad que se usa en la Argentina -al menos en la zona rioplatense-.
Pero para saber si es lo que busca el OP, o no lo es, hace falta el contexto que no nos dio.

Veamos:
No es lo mismo decir _"¡A la mierda!"_ tal como queda clarísimo acá:


Agró said:


> "¡Váyase a la mierda! ¡A la mierda!" Enlazo aquí la página de resultados. Si alguien quiere ver y oír el vídeo, tendrá que teclear "Fernando Fernán Gómez A la mierda" (en YT, ya se sabe).


... no es lo mismo, digo, que decir "_¡Ah...!, ¡la mierda...!_".
En este último caso, *"mierda" tiene un significado admirativo, o de sorpresa, aunque los diccionarios no registren esa acepción.*

¡Vamos!, que en esta zona del Coño Sur también "se oye _de tó_" -como diría @Lamarimba (#10)-.

Por ejemplo:
Fulano se ha comprado una casa muy "importante". Mengano y Zutano van a conocerla y uno de ellos exclama:
_-¡Aaah...la mierda...!, qué hermosa casa te has comprado._
En la parte subrayada suele alargarse la primera "a", lo cual hace que resulte tónica, y que oigamos
/¡Ála...!/, pero eso no hace que  escribamos "ala".

---

Si lo que digo no ha quedado claro, pues... ¡lo siento! La Templanza no es una de mis virtudes.

Saludos._


----------



## Anatema31

Rocko! said:


> ¿No te estaría confundiendo una pronunciación sin pausa que hace que “_a la_” suene como “_ala_”?


Para nada. "Ala" es una interjección incluida en el DLE, muy común en varios países. Si alguien dijera en sorpresa "¡Ala!", y luego me pidiera transcribir la interjección, jamás se me ocurría escribirla "¡A la!". Eso sí sería raro e incorrecto.


----------



## Rocko!

Anatema31 said:


> Para nada. "Ala" es una interjección incluida en el DLE, muy común en varios países. Si alguien dijera en sorpresa "¡Ala!", y luego me pidiera transcribir la interjección, jamás se me ocurría escribirla "¡A la!". Eso sí sería raro e incorrecto.


Sí, entiendo. Por aquí también dicen “¡Ala!”, algunos jóvenes, pero todo lo que le seguiría estaría después de una _coma_ o un _punto y seguido_.


----------



## Libis

Para mí, no resulta correcto ¡Ala mierda! (ni su variante ¡Hala mierda!). A mi juicio, lo correcto es separar ambas interjecciones, por mucho que, en el habla, se tienda a no hacer una pausa entre ambas (como ocurre con otras muchas expresiones, por cierto). Así, en mi opinión, en el uso escrito, lo correcto es lo siguiente: ¡Hala! ¡Mierda! Así, la primera interjección es más de sorpresa y, la segunda, de frustración; de fiasco, de chasco. Por supuesto, no cabe confundir con ¡A la mierda! que, según el contexto, puede significar que algo se ha echado a perder, se ha arruinado, o una abreviatura de "vete a la mierda" ("a tomar por saco", "a tomar viento", "a freír espárragos", etc.).


----------



## Rocko!

Libis said:


> ¡Hala! ¡Mierda!


El signo de exclamación de cierre (!) funciona como _punto y seguido_, a menos que pongas una coma (!,)
Para mí está bien tu idea final.
Saludos.

Actualización de post: perdón, Libis, te confundí con Anatema33, por el color verde. Ahora veo que son dos verdes diferentes.


----------



## Anatema31

Libis said:


> ¡Hala! ¡Mierda!


Para concluir, ¿crees que, si esta es la manera correcta, uno podría salirse con la suya si usa *"¡Hala, mierda!"*?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Anatema31 said:


> Acotación: ¿Sería más correcto "¡Ala, mierda!", con la coma entre ambos





Miguel On Ojj said:


> Esto es lo que han estado diciendo más arriba. Sigue siendo extraño pero, al menos, estaría correctamente puntuado





Anatema31 said:


> Para concluir, ¿crees que, si esta es la manera correcta, uno podría salirse con la suya si usa *"¡Hala, mierda!"*?


Lo vuelvo a poner ya que era la conclusión hace un buen rato... Sí: ¡Ala, mierda! o ¡Hala, mierda!, siempre con la coma.

Un saludo


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> Vamos!, que en esta zona del *Coño* Sur también "se oye _de tó_" -


Ya te digo.
Y se lee de to'. 

A veces el corrector automático nos saca una sonrisa.


----------



## jilar

Anatema31 said:


> "A la mierda" es problemático porque puede ser puede ser malentendido por la locución que significa mandar algo a la mierda, en vez de la interjección de sorpresa. Algunos argumentan que este no podría ser el caso, porque el contexto podría ayudar al lector a determinar cuál de ambas estoy empleando, la locución o la interjección. Sin embargo, en el contexto particular en el que escribo la frase, ambas frases encajan en la situación


Sigo pensando que estamos en este caso.
Tu problema es querer eliminar una ambigüedad (quieres dejar claro que se trata de *la interjección de sorpresa*, no de lo que llamas locución para mandar a la mierda).
Pues bien, hay miles de obras que tienen frases ambiguas (y que incluso la situación no logra aclarar), eso no le da permiso al autor para escribir la frase de otra forma, y menos de una forma incorrecta o, peor, que transmita otro significado.

Has argumentado a lo largo del hilo que se trata de "una" (1) interjección de sorpresa, que se dice de forma rápida y parece una sola palabra (en su momento se comentó y defendiste en cierto modo- porque incluso lo tenías en mente- la posibilidad de escribirlo como ¡Alamierda!).

Bien, teniendo eso en cuenta, te diré que tanto  "¡Hala! ¡Mierda!" como la variante con coma - que a mí me convence mucho menos- "¡Hala, mierda!" son en realidad "dos" (2) interjecciones que nunca se pueden decir para que parezcan una única palabra. Ambas formas mostradas lo reflejan bien, en la primera se separan ambas interjecciones, cada una dentro de su propia exclamación. La opción con coma, pues eso, la coma es un separador.

Estás en un caso donde alguien, para manifestar sorpresa, exclama ¡A la mierda!".
Como podría exclamar otra cosa, desde un simple "caramba" o unirle algo más "caramba con la niña"*1.
O irse por versiones con rima:
Carajo / carajo con el ajo*2

Tanto *1 como *2 tienes que escribirlas así, separando cada palabra que forma la expresión. Por mucho que pueda sonar como una únics palabra y se diga en el contexto qie se diga, con uno u otro significado.

P.D. Tu obra debe ser el secreto mejor guardado. No entiendo tanto reparo a que nos transcribas ese breve pasaje donde uno de los personajes se sorprende de ese modo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aunque este debate no acierte quizá a alcanzar el valor literario de las famosas tertulias del Café Gijón (Madrid, Paseo de Recoletos), parece que este hilo va a entrar en los anales (con perdón) de WR y no me gustaría desaprovechar la ocasión de que a mí también me quepa el honor de haber participado en él... 

Creo que estamos barajando interjecciones y expresiones distintas. Me explicaré.

Dichas expresiones e interjecciones son (al menos, en España):

*¡Hala!
¡Mierda!
¡Hala! ¡Mierda!
¡A la mierda!*

Intentaré escenificar en pocas palabras lo que cada una de ellas significa en un caso paradigmático que más de uno de nosotros quizá ha presenciado (o vivido en sus carnes):

El mismo Café Gijón de antes: el camarero tropieza y, estrepitosamente, se le cae sobre la mesa de mármol la bandeja que contiene varias tazas de café caliente.

Los ilustres clientes de esa mesa exclaman al unísono: *¡Hala! *
El camarero: *¡Mierda! *
El cliente que recibe uno de los cafés sobre su regazo: *¡Hala! ¡Mierda!* (dependiendo de la temperatura del café, puede ser más expresivo hasta, incluso, quedarse mudo…).
El dueño del establecimiento al camarero, con el dedo mostrando la calle: *¡A la mierda! *

El valor semasiológico de todas esas expresiones dependerá, naturalmente, de las circunstancias.


----------



## Xiscomx

Víctor Pérez said:


> Creo que estamos barajando interjecciones y expresiones distintas. Me explicaré.​
> Dichas expresiones e interjecciones son (al menos, en España):
> 
> *¡Hala!
> ¡Mierda!
> ¡Hala! ¡Mierda!
> ¡A la mierda!*


Hola, omnisapiente y preclaro compañero de esta celda cultural.

Quizá a tu escueta retahíla de _halas y mierdas_ falte la más relevante y explícita de todas las existentes, la cual, tirando de la cultipicaña lógica parda que nos caracteriza, a ti y a mí, por supuesto, sería:
—_¡Hala! ¡A la mierda! ¡A la mierda todo!_​
Que, de seguro, nuestra querida y escurridiza @Anatema31, muy reticente ella a prohijar las sabias doctrinas que le hemos transmitido, meterá por el recoleto orificio de la caja de las pamplinas.


----------



## lagartija68

Calambur said:


> Es verdad que se usa en la Argentina -al menos en la zona rioplatense-.
> Pero para saber si es lo que busca el OP, o no lo es, hace falta el contexto que no nos dio.
> 
> Veamos:
> No es lo mismo decir _"¡A la mierda!"_ tal como queda clarísimo acá:
> 
> ... no es lo mismo, digo, que decir "_¡Ah...!, ¡la mierda...!_".
> En este último caso, *"mierda" tiene un significado admirativo, o de sorpresa, aunque los diccionarios no registren esa acepción.*
> 
> ¡Vamos!, que en esta zona del Coño Sur también "se oye _de tó_" -como diría @Lamarimba (#10)-.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> Fulano se ha comprado una casa muy "importante". Mengano y Zutano van a conocerla y uno de ellos exclama:
> _-¡Aaah...la mierda...!, qué hermosa casa te has comprado._
> En la parte subrayada suele alargarse la primera "a", lo cual hace que resulte tónica, y que oigamos
> /¡Ála...!/, pero eso no hace que  escribamos "ala".
> 
> ---
> 
> Si lo que digo no ha quedado claro, pues... ¡lo siento! La Templanza no es una de mis virtudes.
> 
> Saludos._


Disiento, jamás escribiría "¡A la mierda!" comenzando por la interjección ¡Ah!. Por más que alargues la preposición no la vas a convertir en una interjección.


----------



## Calambur

lagartija68 said:


> Disiento, jamás escribiría "¡A la mierda!" comenzando por la interjección ¡Ah!. Por más que alargues la preposición no la vas a convertir en una interjección.


Yo no hablé de alargar la preposición.
Estaba respondiendo al comentario #42, de @Ballenero (por si acaso no se entendió) y lo que dije es esto:


Calambur said:


> No es lo mismo decir _"¡A la mierda!"_ tal como queda clarísimo acá: [...]





Calambur said:


> ... no es lo mismo, digo, que decir "_¡Ah...!, ¡la mierda...!_".



Pensé que no era necesario aclarar esto:


> *ah
> 1* *interj.* Exclamación provocada por cualquier impresión o emoción: admiración, sorpresa, susto, pena... y, también, satisfacción o alegría: ‘¡Ah..., no esperaba encontrarte aquí! ¡Ah..., qué ganas tenía de sentarme!’. Su empleo específico es para mostrar el que habla que acaba de caer en la cuenta de cierta cosa: ‘¡Ah..., yo no sabía eso! ¡Ah..., entonces estamos de acuerdo!’.




Saludos._


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> Ya te digo.
> Y se lee de to'.



Pues ¡ahí se queda!


----------



## Ballenero

Aquí tres ejemplos de uso de ¡ah, la mierda! (hay más).
Eso de ¡hala, mierda! no existe como expresión.





La vez que casi me muero y otros relatos. German Beder.




La uruguaya. Pedro Mairal.




La casa de los eucaliptos. Luciano Lamberdi.


----------



## Anatema31

¡Interesante hallazgo!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Xiscomx said:


> Quizá a tu escueta retahíla [_la de Víctor Pérez_] de _halas y mierdas_ falte la más relevante y explícita de todas las existentes, la cual, tirando de la cultipicaña lógica parda que nos caracteriza, a ti y a mí, por supuesto, sería:
> —_¡Hala! ¡A la mierda! ¡A la mierda todo!_​


No digo que no, es posible, pero en mi sicodrama no tenía cabida...

Sin embargo, olvidé reseñar que en otra mesa había un cliente porteño que, cuando ocurrió el accidente de la bandeja, exclamó todo sobreagarrado (por no decir sobrecogido ): "*¡A la mierda!*".


----------



## kunvla

Otro hallazgo:

Pastor, Javier: _Fragmenta_. Barcelona: Lumen, 1999. Página 136.





La negrita es mía.

Saludos,​


----------



## jeshu

Hola, soy peruano y hace muchos años tuve esa misma interrogante y buscando y buscando, comprendí (o quise comprender) que lo mejor era escribirlo:

Hala

Y

Mierda

En este caso yo uso una coma vocativa para separar uno de otro:

¡Hala, mierda!

Aunque a veces uso la forma separada:

¡Hala! ¡Mierda!

Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que en el Perú la palabra "mierda" en esa locución no es necesaria para expresar lo mismo. Muchas personas para evitar malas palabras solo dicen "¡Hala!" o "¡Hala, miércoles!" teniendo ambas exactamente el mismo sentido que "hala mierda"


----------



## Xiscomx

jeshu said:


> Hola,


Hola, @jeshu:

Respondo a tu saludo para darte la bienvenida a este inigualable viaje en el tren de los letraheridos.

¡Hala! ¡A cuidarse, que el panorama no está para bollos y las coyunturas solo son momentos salpicados de instantes!


----------

